

Nile perch. [Stunning Pic of a beautiful species] - mynameishere
http://image64.webshots.com/164/9/93/21/415099321rLABIr_ph.jpg

======
ratsbane
Bad link?

Korean carp are a becoming a huge problem on the Mississippi and related
rivers. Here's a video clip I shot in 2005 of carp jumping around a boat on
the Mississippi. (I'm the one holding the camera.) We tinkered with plans to
build a fish-catcher to tow behind the boat and scoop them up but couldn't get
past the problem of what then to do with tons of carp.
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=fLUd8Z-3zoo>

If .jpgs are the nile perch of social networking, does that make video links
the korean carp? Argh, sorry.

~~~
mynameishere
I guess you have to copy and paste the think.

